# Which wobble light?



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

For those that own wobble lights, which version did you get and how well do you think they light up the room? I just bought the wobblelight jr and it seems to work pretty well in a smaller room if you have it up on a table. I'm thinking 2-175W, one at each end of the room, would probably be the best set up to give nice even light with limited shadows. Thoughts, opinions, or know of a better option for a work light?


----------



## bruces (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a junior as well ,and think its great other than the cord being too short .


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I have the 400w metal halide. Its too much light for most applications.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have 3 of the 400w MH models. I like the rooms i work in to be bright so if I'm
In a room upto 20x20 one is enough but if I'm doing bigger rooms then 2 or 3 come out. Compared to the fluorescent and halogen models the MH put out a lot of light and hardly any heat. I used to use a 2000w halogen tripod setup but the heat was unreal. I can run one MH version and use 1/4th the watts and have 3x as much light. 

Beware though as if you have a issue they have the worst customer service in the industry. I have never dealt with such ignorant stuck up people like these lot with a issue ever.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just bought 4 LED flood lights from my distributor for less than 25 bucks a pop...I can't ever see investing in a big bulky expensive light like the wobble light.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I just bought 4 LED flood lights from my distributor for less than 25 bucks a pop...I can't ever see investing in a big bulky expensive light like the wobble light.


I use my led light some times but my led light only goes to around 1000 lumens and the wobble light goes to about 40k lumens.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I use my led light some times but my led light only goes to around 1000 lumens and the wobble light goes to about 40k lumens.


Yeah the LED isn't the bightest, but for wiring in the dark it works just fine...beats replacing halogen bulbs every day.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the 400mh, great light, I am in the process of replacing the on /off switch,,, I agree BC customer service blows..
Joe Dirt


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah the LED isn't the bightest, but for wiring in the dark it works just fine...beats replacing halogen bulbs every day.


Yeah I don't miss halogen at all. Look at the dam things the wrong way or walk past them to quick they pop. They are great if you want to heat up a cold area though. They should just sell them as heaters instead of lights.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I've normally used the halogen tripod lights in the past and they are frustrating junk. They don't work half the time and it doesn't seem to matter how you set them up, you're either blinded by the things or you create a shadow and you can't see a thing. You also need to find at least two different circuits when you're working because if you try to plug the lights, saw and compressor all on the same circuit, you can forget about it. 

I'm hoping to have a little better luck with the wobble lights. It's too bad the customer service is so bad. I don't want to support them anymore than I want to support cheap junk from China.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 85w wobble light junior. It's good for I'd say a max 15x15 room, but just enough light to do minimal tasks. The bulbs are fragile and my plastic top keeps coming off the light diffuser/guard. Probably will be the only wobble light I'd ever buy.. Good for outdoor party's though! 

I recently bought 2, 105 w fluorescent hang-a-light temp work lights for commercial work. They look just like the 400w metal halides were all use to seeing on large commercial jobs. There nice and bright.. Made by the same company as the wobble light.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Too bad Home Depot quit selling the fluorescent tube lights. They were really a good product, and not too expensive. I have four of them. Two I got on clearance for $65 each.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> Too bad Home Depot quit selling the fluorescent tube lights. They were really a good product, and not too expensive. I have four of them. Two I got on clearance for $65 each.


The folding tripod husky ones? Cause they are awesome.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> The folding tripod husky ones? Cause they are awesome.


That would be the one! Well made, doesn't put off a lot of heat. Good light output. One of the best things Husky ever made! I guess they realized it was too good for their brand and discontinued it. Didn't want people to get too high expectations of their products.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I looked at the red husky ones when I was looking at the wobble lights. Couldn't test them out but looked at the lumen ratings when I was trying to figure what would be the best. If I remember correctly I would have needed over 10 of the husky lights to put out the same lumens as one 400w MH wobble light. Lumens per watt were not far off but the size difference between 10 huskys and 1 wobble light was massive. It's also extremely hard to bust the MH bulbs.


----------



## Ragebhardt (Apr 25, 2010)

I made 2 of these, kinda like the Husky lights.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

the 400 watt mh lights are really nice. I like the rooms I am working in bright and it does the trick really well. Don't know how they compare to the other wobble lights.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

There has been a bunch of the metal halide show up here on CL. now I am kick my ass for not piking a couple up.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

For those with the 400 watt mh, do you have any problems with shadows if you just have one placed in the center of the room or do you get enough reflected light off of the ceiling and walls that it's not a problem? If you have your back to the light, can you see what you're working on in front of you or is it a black hole like you get with the telescoping halogens?


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the 400 I do drywall taping and they throw enough light to get my job done, what I like also is you can chain them room to room so you don't have to drag around a few lights. For my final hand sanding I carry around a 500 watt halogen.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Ragebhart:

Those lights are sweet! If I can find time I may copy your design. You could put an outlet in it too. 

I keep waiting for wobble light to go out of business or the patent to run out. Seems to me they had a great idea with the bulb types and untipping design. Other than that all I hear is broken switches, handles, outlets and disrespectful attitude by their employees...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> Ragebhart:
> 
> Those lights are sweet! If I can find time I may copy your design. You could put an outlet in it too.
> 
> I keep waiting for wobble light to go out of business or the patent to run out. Seems to me they had a great idea with the bulb types and untipping design. Other than that all I hear is broken switches, handles, outlets and disrespectful attitude by their employees...


For what they charge for the wobble lights you would think you would get top notch service and a great warranty. As soon as that patent does run out or another company puts out a light that has more lumens for its size im selling them. It won't be long before we see massive lumen varible power led versions. Dam you can get handheld 4000lumen flashlights so it won't be long before we see larger units that are designed for the job site. They could also be cordless also.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

BC : Do they sell LEDs so that you could make a homemade jobby like the one pictured? 

I always figured you could attach a large stainless steel bowl to a homemade light and it wouldn't fall over like the wobble lights.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> BC : Do they sell LEDs so that you could make a homemade jobby like the one pictured?
> 
> I always figured you could attach a large stainless steel bowl to a homemade light and it wouldn't fall over like the wobble lights.


They do but it's not easy to rig up your self. They are pretty advanced bits of kit when you get into them lumens and a 4000lumen light currently runs about $300+ so a 40000lumen would be about a $2-3k light. The price of these things drop fast though. It was only about a year ago I paid $300 for a 1000lumen light and now there's 4000lumen units for the same price.


----------

